# Hudson crushing!! 30 minutes at a time



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Nice day on the water. Congrats!


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

now - your a bum 
good job E -anytide


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

missed you out there tide/next time


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

i'm watching 
-'tide


----------



## EER (Jul 16, 2011)

Nice fish! Great day on the water.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Ahhh gotta love it. I got a honey hole thats somethin like that too. But snook, not reds. Btw is your livewell insulated?


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

live well is insulated use at as a cooler all the time


----------



## SilentHunter (Jun 14, 2010)

> Ahhh gotta love it. I got a honey hole thats somethin like that too. But snook, not reds.   Btw is your livewell insulated?



yeah yeah i know where this is [smiley=beavis-bang-your-head.gif] [smiley=beavis-bang-your-head.gif] [smiley=beavis-bang-your-head.gif] [smiley=beavis-bang-your-head.gif] [smiley=beavis-bang-your-head.gif] [smiley=beavis-bang-your-head.gif] [smiley=beavis-bang-your-head.gif] [smiley=beavis-bang-your-head.gif] [smiley=beavis-bang-your-head.gif] [smiley=beavis-bang-your-head.gif] [smiley=beavis-bang-your-head.gif]


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Very nice! Sounds like a great spot.  I've got some like that...keeps the riff-raff out. ;D


----------

